# 2021 Helicon Award Winners



## Serendipity (Jan 14, 2021)

The announcement has been made...

Best Sci-Fi – *To Sleep In A Sea of Stars* *– Christopher Paolini*

Best Fantasy *– The Unbearable Heaviness of Remembering – L. Jagi Lamplighter*

Best Military SF/F – *Space Force: Building The Legacy Edited by Doug Irvin*

Best Alt History – *The Oppenheimer Alternative – Robert J. Sawyer*

Best Media Tie-In – *Star Wars: Thrawn Ascendancy – Timothy Zahn*

Best Horror *– Coven – Declan Finn*

Best YA *– Marymae and the Nightmare Man by A.M. Freeman*

Best Anthology (Book or story) *– The Three Billion Year Love (Planetary Anthology Series: Mars) by James Pyles*

Best SF/F Movie *– Outpost (DUST)*

Best SF/F TV Series –  *The Mandalorian (Disney +)*

Best SF/F Comic Book or Graphic Novel *–  BIGFOOT BILL 2: Finger of Poseidon by Doug TenNapel*

Best SF/F Game  *– Cyberpunk 2077 (CD Projekt)*

Melvil Dewey Innovation Award *– Russell Newquist *

Laura Ingalls Wilder Best New Author Award *– Lora Beth Johnson*

John W. Campbell Diversity in SF/F Award *– J.K. Rowling*

Frank Herbert Lifetime Achievement Award *– David Weber*

I'm especially pleased and honoured as the Space Force: Building the Legacy that won the best military SF/F contains my short story, Slivers of Hope.

Website announcement link here.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 20, 2021)

Serendipity said:


> I'm especially pleased and honoured as the Space Force: Building the Legacy that won the best military SF/F contains my short story, Slivers of Hope.



Congratulations!


----------

